# Sir Vape Notice



## Sir Vape (29/9/16)

*Hey guys

Please note Hugo (Hobbit) & Craig (BigGuy) will be away from the 30th Sept - 3rd Oct. Ettiene (ET) will be taking the reigns for the next couple of days.

You can contact him on:
ettiene@sirvape.co.za
Tel: 083 782 3538*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (29/9/16)

Enjoy the break!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Bromantic weekend away?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (30/9/16)

Excellent service ar the shop this morning boys! Keep it up @Rob Fisher and @ET !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## mots01 (1/10/16)

Was pleasantly surprised when I walked in to see Mr Fisher behind the counter.
Thanks ET and Rob for the service this afternoon 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/16)

I salute all Vape Shop workers! I did the Friday shift while @Sir Vape and @BigGuy took a weekend off to visit the Mother City and take a break... OMG that was a busy day! I had planned to get breakfast and lunch from over the road but we never got a chance to take a break and I think there was only a 10 minute break with no customers in the store... and I took that chance to have a Pee! 

So I met the family at Oscars in the evening after @ET let me go home to have an awesome Fillet and Chips... and there are no pics because I was too tired and too hungry! 

And Man O Man did I have a good sleep light night...

I really enjoyed interfacing with the customers but I certainly could not do this day after day!

The highlight apart from having @Stosta come visit was the 4 brand new vapers that came in for advice and left with a starter kit and juice and a smile on thier face!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (1/10/16)

@Rob Fisher working in a vape shop is nt for sissies. Shot Dad for helping out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (2/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I salute all Vape Shop workers! I did the Friday shift while @Sir Vape and @BigGuy took a weekend off to visit the Mother City and take a break... OMG that was a busy day! I had planned to get breakfast and lunch from over the road but we never got a chance to take a break and I think there was only a 10 minute break with no customers in the store... and I took that chance to have a Pee!
> 
> So I met the family at Oscars in the evening after @ET let me go home to have an awesome Fillet and Chips... and there are no pics because I was too tired and too hungry!
> 
> ...



only pulled into durbs after 6:30pm would have popped in to visit if it were earlier .


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

shabbar said:


> only pulled into durbs after 6:30pm would have popped in to visit if it were earlier .



Bummer! Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## shabbar (2/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer! Enjoy your holiday!




thanks ! kak weather tho. been pissing outside since friday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

